# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  الصحافة الإلكترونية بين الصحيفة الإلكترونية والموقع الإلكتروني… فروقات

## lines

بين الصحيفة الإلكترونية والموقع الإلكتروني… فروقات لا يمكن تجاهلها

ارتبط مصطلح الصحافة الإلكترونية” في الوطن العربي فعليا بظهور أول موقع لصحيفة عربية هي الشرق الأوسط ” على الإنترنت وذلك في سبتمبر /أيلول عام 1995، تلتها صحيفة النهار اللبنانية في فبراير /شباط 1996، ثم صحيفة الحياة اللندنية في يونيو /حزيران 1996، والسفير اللبنانية في العام نفسه كذلك، وتوالت بعد ذلك أعداد المواقع الإلكترونية
على الإنترنت لصحف عربية كثيرة، وكان يقصد بهذا المصطلح قبل التاريخ المذكور استخدام تقنيات النشر المكتبي في إنتاج وإخراج الصحيفة الورقية التقليدية، أي استخدام الكمبيوتر وبعض البرامج المتخصصة في عمليات النشر الورقي الاعتيادي.

ظهر بعد ذلك عدد من المواقع الإخبارية العربية على الإنترنت مثل موقع الجزيرة نت وموقع العربية نت وموقع باب وموقع البوابة العربية لأخبار التقنية الذي تتصفحونه الآن، وهذا كله على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، الأمر الذي دفع باتجاه ضرورة التمييز بين ما يطلق عليه صحيفة إلكترونية” وبين الموقع الإخباري الإلكتروني، وعدم الخلط بينهما.

ولعل من أبرز الفروق بين الصحيفة الإلكترونية” و ” الموقع الإخباري الإلكتروني” هو طبيعة النشأة، فأصل الصحيفة الإلكترونية أنها نشأت ابتداء على الورق بالصورة التقليدية كأي صحيفة عادية، لكن القائمين عليها ارتأوا لمجاراة لغة العصر ضرورة وجود نسخة إلكترونية من هذه الصحيفة على الإنترنت، فأنشأوا لها موقعا على الإنترنت. وبالتالي فالصحيفة الإلكترونية هنا هي نسخة طبق الأصل كربونية” من الصحيفة التي تصدر بطبعاتها المختلفة ورقيا وتوزع بصورة اعتيادية.

أما الموقع الإخباري الإلكتروني، فقد نشأ ابتداء على الإنترنت، وليس له أصل ورقي، وإنما بيئته الأساسية هي تلك البيئة الافتراضية اللامتناهية المسماة بفضاء الإنترنت.

وليس هذا هو الفرق الوحيد بين النوعين، فما ذكرناه عن طبيعة النشأة، يدفعنا للحديث عن طاقم العمل، وهو هنا بالنسبة للصحيفة الإلكترونية في أغلبه مجموعة من الفنيين الذين ينصب جل اهتمامهم – ان لم يكن كله – على رفع محتويات الصحيفة الورقية ونشرها على الموقع الإلكتروني.

أما الموقع الإخباري الإلكتروني، فيختلف فيه الأمر تماما عن الصورة السابقة، ويتسع فريق العمل داخله ليشمل مكونات غرفة الأخبار بما تحويه من رئيس تحرير ومحررين وصحفيين ومدققي اللغة والمعلومات ومصنفي المواد، وقسم المالتيميديا الذي يوفر الصور المصاحبة للمواد المنشورة، وهذا على أقل تقدير.

فرق آخر يميز الموقع الإخباري الإلكتروني عن الصحيفة الإلكترونية، هو زمن تحديث الأخبار، ففي الصحيفة الإلكترونية يرتبط زمن التحديث – في الغالب– بدورية صدور الصحيفة سواء كانت يومية أم أسبوعية، أما بالنسبة للموقع الإخباري الإلكتروني فهو في صراع مع الزمن لنشر الأخبار حال حدوثها أو حال ورودها من المصادر الموثوقة بعد أن تأخذ دورة النشر الاعتيادية وقتها قبل أن تظهر لجمهور المستخدمين.

ولا ننسى أن المواقع الإخبارية الإلكترونية تعمل كذلك على بث ما يعرف بالأخبار العاجلة بصورة تجعلها تتفوق على التلفزيون والإذاعة فيما يتعلق بزمن النشر قياسا إلى زمن حدوث الخبر، لأن أنظمة النشر تتيح لتلك المواقع أن تنشر ما يسمى الخبر العاجل” بمجرد الانتهاء من كتابته، أو بعبارة أخرى تسمح بكسر دورة إنتاج الخبر العادي الذي يمر تقريبا بخمسة مراحل قبل أن يظهر للمستفيد النهائي on line.

بقى أن نعرض لتساؤل قد يثور في ذهن القارئ مفاده، أليست المواقع الإخبارية التي ورد ذكرها والتي نشأت ابتداء في أكناف مؤسسة تلفزيونية ما – كالجزيرة نت أو العربية نت على سبيل المثال- لها في هذه الحالة أصل تلفزيوني، على غرار تلك التي نشأت ولها أصل ورقي !؟ والإجابة ببساطة أن أهم ما يميز تلك المواقع الإخبارية على الإنترنت، أن لها غرفة أخبار مستقلة تحكم عملية النشر على الموقع الإلكتروني.

كما أن الموقع الإلكتروني على الإنترنت في هذه الحالة ينشر الأخبار بصورة مكملة لعمل التلفزيون، ويعرض مزيدا من التفاصيل عن الأخبار تكون بيئة الإنترنت ومواصفاتها أقدر على تحمله، عكس الخبر التلفزيوني الذي يكون مقتضبا قدر الإمكان ومحدودا بزمن معين لا يسمح في الغالب بإيراد التفاصيل.

وعلى ذلك فقد ترى خبرا في التلفزيون، ثم تسمع المذيع يحيلك إلى الموقع الإلكتروني الخاص بالقناة لمعرفة مزيد من التفاصيل أو الخلفيات، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للإذاعة فيما يتعلق بالمواقع الإخبارية المتعلقة بها، وأوضح مثال على ذلك هو موقع إذاعة البي بي سي العربية على الإنترنت، التي تحيل في الغالب المستمع إلى موقعها لمعرفة المزيد من التفاصيل عن هذا الخبر أو ذاك.

ويختلف الوضع بالطبع إذا ما كان الموقع الإلكتروني الذي نشأ في أكناف تلفزيون أو إذاعة ما مقرر له أن يكون مجرد أرشيف إلكتروني لما تعرضه الشاشة التلفزيونية أو تبثه الإذاعة من مواد وبرامج وأخبار، فهنا تكاد تنطبق مواصفات النسخة الكربونية للصحيفة الورقية التي ذكرناها وعرفناها سابقا على هذه الحالة.
المقابلات الإلكترونية – إيجابيات وسلبيات ونصائح

قد ظهرت أشكال جديدة للصحافة فبعد أن كانت حكراً على صحفيي الورق ومراسلي التلفاز والمذياع تشعبت مع التغيرات الإلكترونية والسياسية. فقد ظهرت مؤخراً مسميات جديدة – ربما لم تشع حتى الآن في السعودية – كالصحفي الرقمي والصحافة المدنية.
من أشكال العمل الصحفي الرقمي والورقي أيضاً استخدام الأدوات الرقمية في إجراء المقابلات والحصول على المعلومات. وفي هذا الموضوع نستعرض بعض الإيجابيات والسلبيات والأفكار المفيدة التي قدمها الكاتب جونثان ديوب في إحدى مقالاته التي عنونها بـ ( نصيحة من أجل المقابلات عبر الإيميل ). يقول الكاتب بأن هذه لمحة لكيفية استخدام الإيميل أو المراسلة السريعة كالمسنجر للمراسلة مع تحاشي الوقوع في التصحيحات المهينة.
يقول ديوب بأن المسنجر والإيميل يستخدمان كإحدى الوسائل الإيجابية نظر لتوفيرهما هذه العناصر :

– يوفران الوقت , فلا حاجة بإستخدامهما للبطاقات الهاتفية والإنتظار الطويل ليرد الضيف المكالمة .
– المقبلات الرقمية عملية إذ يمكن للمحرر تجهيز مقدمة كاملة وقائمة بالأسئلة وعند تعاون المصدر يتم قص ولصق إجاباته في التقارير أو بعثها بشكل تام.
– توفر سجلاً مكتوباً في حال تفنيد المصدر لأي تصريح قاله
– تعطي المصدر فرصة للتفكير وصياغة الرد
– ربما تكون وسائل أفضل لمقابلة الأفراد في مختلف المناطق ذات الأوقات المختلفة أو مع الأفراد الذين لا يتحدثون اللغة بشكل جيد ولكن بإستطاعتهم الكتابة بشكل جيد.
ولكن هناك عدد من السلبيات وهي :
– لا يمكن للمحرر معرفة من الذي قام بالرد. فقد يكون بريد المدراء تحت إشراف مستشاري العلاقات العامة أو أي شخص آخر.
– لا يتيح الإيميل الفرصة للمحرر لتوجيه أسئلة عفوية أو التعقيب على إجابة المصدر
– لابد أن تكون دقيقاً جداً في أسئلتك لأنك غير قادر على طلب تعقيبات وتوضيحات من المصدر مباشرة
– يمكن للمصدر نشر نسخ كاملة عن اللقاء عبر الإنترنت بسهولة كما تفعل وقد فعلها البعض عندما لا يشعرون بالرضى عن القصة الصحفية بشكلها المنشور
– لا تعتبر وسائل جدية لتدوين ردود الفعل العفوية. إذ لا يمكنك مشاهدة ردة فعل الشخص الجسدية تجاه السؤال. لا يمكنك سماعه أو سماع تردده ومعاناته لإيجاد الكلمة المناسبة ولا يمكنك النفاذ إلى طرقة تفكيره لأنك لا تحصل إلا على الرد النهائي.
– ربما توفر لك المقابلة الرقمية تصريحات مفيدة ولكن قد لا تعطيك مقابلة كاشفة.

نصائح :

– يمكن للإيميل البقاء للأبد. فبمجرد إرساله يمكن توزيعه على الغرباء . ولذلك لابد لك من إبقاءه محترفاً في جميع الأوقات.
– قدم نفسك كصحفي .
– طبق عليه نفس مهاراتك في الفكر النقدي والتحقق من الوقائع التي تستخدمها مع أي مصدر للمعلومة.
– نوّع مصادرك واحصل على هوياتهم المتعددة على الشبكة وتذكر بأن البريد الإلكتروني لأي شخص ربما يكون مزيفاً.
تأكيداً للنقطة الأخيرة , قام ديوب بعرض موقف محرج تعرض له أحد الصحفيين – ويدعى دان فيرتون – حين نشر مقابلة مع شخص يدعى ” أبو مجاهد ” الذي عرف نفسه كأحد عناصر تنظيم إسلامي باكستاني متطرف يدعى حركة المجاهدين” والذي كان خلف هجوم بدودة رقمية ساهمت في تعطيل الإنترنت وقد نشرت تلك المقابلة في مجلة كمبيوتر ورلد (عالم الكمبيوتر). لقد فـُندت هذه القصة بعدما عُـلم أن أحد الصحفيين خدع الآخر وما كان أبو مجاهد هذا إلا رجل يدعى بريان ماكوليامز – 43 عاماً – أحد الصحفيين الذي اعترف بخداعه لفيرتون بهدف تعلم المراسلين الشك في الأشخاص الذين يدعون تورطهم في الإرهاب الرقمي. يقول فيرتون : ” لقد شعرت بوقوعي في الفخ, وهو شيء لا يمكن ابتلاعه بسهولة. والآن أنا هنا أحك القمل كثمن يدفع لنومي مع الكلاب ” < كناية عن طرده من العمل في المجلة.

المصدر : الصحافه الإلكترونيه 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## اشراقة أمل

جميل الموضوع ... معلومات قيمه .. احتاج ارد مره ثانيه اقراه بتمعن ...

بس الحين الصحافه الالكترونيه ومواقع الالكترونيه تتنافس

مثلا بعض الصحف تتسابق على نشر الاخبار ... يعني تنشر اذا حصلت على خبر أجزاء منه على السريع على موقعها 

والتحديث يمكن يصير مع صدور الجريده ....

اما المواقع الالكترونيه موضوعها كله اون لاين ووسائل تواصل وغيره حديثه اكثر من الصحافه الالكترونيه بس 

الصحافه صارت تنزل اخبار عاجله وتحدث على المواقع وعلى الورق ...

بس موضوع المقابله من خلال الايميل او حتى الفيديو .. فيها شك وعدم مصدقيه كبيره رغم اعتمادها .. 

ممكن الواحد ينتحل شخصيه وممكن يغير بصور وردت الفعل وغيره .. لهذا المراسل يكون من قلب الحدث

----------


## ام عنوده

شكرا على الطرح

----------


## عساكرة

جميل الموضوع ... معلومات قيمه ... شكراً لكِ

----------


## amiina

http://prokr.com/cleaning-company-jeddah/

http://fordaws.com/

----------


## مونتاج

موضوع رائع 
مشكووووره عالطرح

----------


## lines

جريده العصر
العصر الاخباريه

----------


## الاستاذ محمد الغامدي

موضوع رائع
مشكووووره عالطرح

https://hululkitab.co/

https://hululkitab.co/hululkitab/

----------

